
Planet Elm - lelf
http://planet.elm-lang.org/
======
bstrom
Nice! Though, seems odd to me that each entry copies the original article but
reformats the text poorly. Would it not be better to simply link to the
article itself? As is, much of the code examples aren't formatted. Maybe I'm
not understanding the purpose of this.

~~~
thristian
This is a fundamental problem with RSS/Atom based aggregation: people write
their blog posts to work nicely with their own site's CSS, and then when the
post is aggregated onto a different site with a different theme it can look
very different. Some blogging engines try to avoid this by deliberately
stripping out anything but basic HTML from the RSS version of a post, but that
can create the same problem in the opposite direction.

In practice it's not a big deal, though. Most posts use pretty simple markup,
and of the ones that don't, if you read a Planet regularly you learn pretty
quickly whose posts are worth clicking through to the original site to read.

------
sdegutis
Short description of what this site is from the author:

> Hi folks,

> As we are seeing more and more interesting posts I've decided to take action
> an centralize it, so posts won't get lost in our busy twitter stream ;)

> Looking forward to getting your feedback and quality RSS urls!

------
samwilliams
EDIT: As noted by Paul below, the site is back up.

It is a shame that the main elm-lang.org page is currently down. There are
presumably a number of people like me that saw this submission and wanted to
see what the language is like...

Anyway, for those those people, the Google Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:nUPR9wR...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:nUPR9wR8HRIJ:elm-
lang.org/)

~~~
ZenoArrow
That's a cached version of a different page (the home page rather than the
blog aggregator).

------
amitaibu
Here's the blog post about it -- [http://www.gizra.com/content/planet-
elm/](http://www.gizra.com/content/planet-elm/)

------
theseoafs
Have a look at your mobile layout. This looks really bad on an iPhone 6.

